# Old budgie keeps falling



## dipsydoodle (Sep 28, 2016)

Hi,

My budgie, Ziggy, is almost 13. Over the last year or so Ziggys feet have started to 'curl' a bit like arthritis - but she has managed. There are a variety of perches and styles in her cage. However, over the last month or so she's increasingly jumping between perches and missing or falling off. 

Can anyone recommend anything we can do to try? I have tried (the name escapes me) - a plant known for pain relief - but she wouldn't touch it! 

Ziggy is still eating and drinking fine...

Are there any 'toys' that you can recommend to make getting around in her cage a little easier?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forums! 

I'm sorry your Ziggy is having mobility and balancing problems.
Since she is falling so much, it would be good to cushion the bottom of her cage with small towel or old t-shirt. 
Having a couple of flat platform perches strategically placed on the cage will also be good, as that can allow your Ziggy to rest her feet and be more comfortable.

To help reduce pain or potential inflammation, you can bathe her feet on chamomile tea and let them soak on it for a bit.

It would also be good to book Ziggy an appointment with the avian vet so that you have a better idea on what is going on with your budgie girl and to have more options in terms of improving her overall condition and quality of life. 

Best of luck with everything, I hope Ziggy will feel better soon!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*aluz has given you good advice.
You can also change some of her perches to platform perches to make it easier for her to land on them and consider ramps from one area of the cage to another.*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi and :welcome: to the forums!

You've been given great advice :thumbsup: 

Chamomile and turmeric powder both help with inflammation, so in addition to the chamomile tea, you can also sprinkle a little bit of pure turmeric powder on her food to see if that helps her a little bit. 

I hope that things go well with your girl and that with a few small improvements, she can live many more long, happy years with you :hug:

Keep us posted on how she's doing, and we'd love to meet her sometime! hoto:

If you have any questions after reading through the forums, please be sure to let us know as we'd be happy to help. 

Hope to see you around and it's great to have you!

Cheers :wave:


----------



## dipsydoodle (Sep 28, 2016)

Hi,

Thank you all for your advice. Initially; we have put towels in the bottom of her cage, added ladders (we have tried them before - but they've always been avoided; so we'll try again). I have one platform perch at the moment, so I'll get some more. 

The chamomile tea and turmeric are a great idea thank you - I have turmeric, so I can start that right away. 

I do have some photos, but I wasn't sure how to attach them


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

To attach pictures a lot of members use Photobucket, it is free to download and easy to use. if you have any problems don't hesitate to ask!:blue and gold::harlequin:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


dipsydoodle said:



I do have some photos, but I wasn't sure how to attach them

Click to expand...

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html*


----------

